# Christmas Babies!



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

Paired up on November 24th! (both pairs)

Chocolate Buck w/headspot (Gizmo)X Recessive Yellow Doe w/headspot (Bridgette)

Gizmo: 


Bridgette: 


Pair number 2!

Agouti Dutch Buck (Lancelot) X Broken Roan Doe (Pebbles)

Lancelot:


Pebbles:


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Lovely  What colours are you anticipating in the Gizmo x Bridgette litter?


----------



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

I am hoping to improve the headspot more than anything.

I don't know if they are just poorly marked broken, or what.

I was going to experiment and see if I could eventually end up with Hereford type markings if I keep it up. But we will see what these two produce.


----------



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

Also I would be pretty stoked if I could get some masked mice out of these two. But we will see!! Lol


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Guess you'll soon find out! I love hereford markings  I'm still learning about the various colour genetics at the moment, I'd love to see how they turn out. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

Well my second pair had to be separated after 2 days. The doe was beating up the buck badly! 

So I paired up my two Pied Merles.

Buck: (older pick. He was heated up badly while in the breeders all male cage) 


Doe:


The first pair is doing fantastic!


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh dear! (You never know, maybe he got the deed done before he got beat up by her!)

What a gorgeous doe


----------

